# Walther PPS thoughts?



## chris441

I did a search in the Walther area with no luck finding any info or anyone talking about the PPS. I recently was at a gun show and couldn't believe how the P99 felt in my hands. I didn't have opportunity to hold a PPS, but am interested to know if it has the same feel as the P99. I am looking for a small 40 conceal carry weapon and the PPS has only a 1 inch profile, so its nice and small.

Any thoughts? experience?


----------



## James NM

The P99 feels nothing like the PPS - apples and oranges. The only thing they have in common is the Walther brand.

The PPS is a single stack and very thin.

The P99 is a double stack and about half again thicker.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

PPS is a good gun in my opinion. Had one in 9mm. Functioned 100%, easy IWB carry and good size. Best feature is it's thin profile. Can't carry this one IWB then one can't carry anything IWB. Parted with it though because of spare mag prices and availability of same. Also had hopes that it would fill the pocket pistol nitch and it was just a tad to blockish for that role to me. Wather makes good stuff but their product support is lacking in my opinion at least when compared to other makers such as Glock, Springfield, Sig for example. Has a Glock like trigger which I liked for it's consistency but those who prefer the DA/SA like on the P99 AS set up may not. Definately very different from the P99 as JamesNM said.


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Pps*

I have a PPS in 9MM, shoots well, very slim, but it feels a little funky compared with my Walther P5C and Walther P88C. I am accurate with it, but if given a choice, would not have it as my main CCW.

Here is a forum that is devoted to the PPS and may help you in finding one, and provide more answers to futher questions.

http://ppstalk.com/forum/


----------



## Graham88

*Just Love it!*

I have had it for about 5 months now and still every time I pick it up ... just love the fit and look... 
And has been a joy to shoot... 
Plus it goes well with my P99


----------



## tateb24

I can't wait to get my 9mm PPS, I have one on order at the local shop. I love the feel, the only thing is the mags are really expensive.


----------



## Sonny Boy

Be happy you do not have a HK P7M10, mags go for $90.00 each if you can find them.


----------



## tateb24

I would try to stay away from pistols that are discontinued. THe PPS mags are around 50.00, quite a bit for a little single stack.


----------



## Graham88

To me it's funny ... we (me too) complain about $50.00 mags that should last the life of the gun......
But buy Ammo at $50.00 for 200 rounds that will be gone forever in less than an hour.
Yes I know people reload but for the most part it is still just burning up money in a blazze of glory!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Pat Az

I am very happy with my PPS in 9 mm.


----------



## jeffreybehr

I had a PPS in 40. The magazine latch scratched my finger every time it was in the triggerguard, so I filed them... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18858 . As someone already mentioned, the magazines are quite expensive, and I was never able to find the higher-capacity one. Smith & Wesson, the importer, has TERRIBLE customer service. I got tired of all of it and sold it.

Bought a Glock 23 and love it.


----------



## Graham88

*That's funny...*

Or just odd.......
I have called Walther America 3 times with questions in the last 5 months.... 
They have been wonderful to me.
And so-far have sent me for Free. A Gide rod, Front sight, and have answered all my questions...??? 
So maybe you talked to the wrong Walther>>>??? :mrgreen:


----------



## jeffreybehr

Graham88 said:


> Or just odd.......
> I have called Walther America 3 times with questions in the last 5 months....
> They have been wonderful to me.
> And so-far have sent me for Free. A Gide rod, Front sight, and have answered all my questions...???
> So maybe you talked to the wrong Walther>>>??? :mrgreen:


I called the fonenumber(s) in the owner's manual and couldn't find ANY 'Walther' to talk to. S&W never had a person on the fones...just computers who 'care lots about my call'...ya, right...NOT...and never answered e-mails.

GREAT outfit...NOT. IIRC, S&W is the only American firearms company that caved into Lying-Asshole-President-Slick-Willy's pressure on manufacturers, right? I'll sure never again own a S&W firearm or one imported by them.


----------



## James NM

jeffreybehr said:


> ... I'll sure never again own a S&W firearm or one imported by them.


Good. Leaves more for the rest of us.


----------



## chris441

Well I went ahead and purchased the PPS .40. I will post up my thoughts when I get it....$549 from Jax Shooters in Jacksonville.


----------



## agoetz2005

I held the PPS in the shop the other day.

Grip felt fine, and I liked the sights. Was thinking about making a trade on my P99 for it, but couldn't decide. Too many toys to look at.


----------



## ToyCloser

I love the looks of these Walthers. I will have one soon.


----------



## chris441

I finally got the PPS this week and made it out to the range today. I do love the size ...but I am not in love with it quite yet. The gun just feels odd to me...comparing to my XD9. The trigger pull is much different and the trigger safety is tearing up my finger...The safety in the center of the trigger is too narrow. The trigger pull is not nearly as smooth as the XD....definitely need some time to get used to it.


----------



## jeffreybehr

chris441 said:


> ...but I am not in love with it quite yet. The gun just feels odd to me...comparing to my XD9. The trigger pull is much different and the trigger safety is tearing up my finger...The safety in the center of the trigger is too narrow. The trigger pull is not nearly as smooth as the XD....definitely need some time to get used to it.


Yup. Forgot to write that the trigger was very rough and uncomfortable.


----------



## tkosiba

Not after 500-1000 rounds!


----------



## chris441

tkosiba said:


> Not after 500-1000 rounds!


I hope thats true!!!!


----------



## dondavis3

Have you ever consider .380 (9mm short)

Walther PPK/S in .380










Sig Sauer P232 SL










They are small - feel good to the hand and are very accurate for a CCW.

Good luck on finding your gun.

:smt1099


----------



## chris441

chris441 said:


> I finally got the PPS this week and made it out to the range today. I do love the size ...but I am not in love with it quite yet. The gun just feels odd to me...comparing to my XD9. The trigger pull is much different and the trigger safety is tearing up my finger...The safety in the center of the trigger is too narrow. The trigger pull is not nearly as smooth as the XD....definitely need some time to get used to it.


Well I have about 500 rounds through it now and really like this gun. I tried a different back strap and that fixed the issue with the trigger safety tearing up my finger. The gritty trigger seems to have gone away though its still not as smooth as the XD. I think one of the best parts about the weapon is how slim it is. I can put it in a desantis pocket holster and carry in my front or back pocket with no issues though I typcially ankle holster it.

Now the newness has worn off I am looking at my next gun.....hmmmm maybe a revolver?


----------



## Hollander

I have had the PPs 40 for about a year. Love the PPS and hate the .40. Too tough on my older hands. I would sell but I have three holsters and 350 rds of ammo so I guess I am stuck for awhile. I have found out that out of all my guns that I purchased in the last year, I shoot the PPS and the EMP 9 the best. I did put a LimbSaver on the PPS and it makes it feel better but I do not like the 40. Good Luck with your purchase. I think the PPS is a wonderful gun.


----------

